# Marks bait and tackle



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Well I finally made it to Marks for the first time, you guys have been talking about his place for so long but I never seemed to have time to go. Now I know why you guys love that place, it's incredible! He has everything from trolling lures to ice jigs. I picked up a new shanty and some ice lures! What a great guy, highly recommend visiting his place!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Decoy hound said:


> Well I finally made it to Marks for the first time, you guys have been talking about his place for so long but I never seemed to have time to go. Now I know why you guys love that place, it's incredible! He has everything from trolling lures to ice jigs. I picked up a new shanty and some ice lures! What a great guy, highly recommend visiting his place!


And if you don't see something, ask Mark. He has boxes and boxes of lures not on display. He has lures in discontinued colors etc.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark cannot be beat in knowledge, inventory, helpfulness & overall ice gear. Great place, wonderful guy.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ya, ya, ya... we get it. Is he paying you guys to post a weekly thread or what?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Ya, ya, ya... we get it. Is he paying you guys to post a weekly thread or what?


I'm not sure if you fish hard water? But if you do and you spent 10 minutes in marks shop you would understand what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

No we're not getting paid, I guess it just shows the kind of great and personalized service you get from small businesses! Where else do you get to deal directly with the owner who knows what the hot lures and colors are and knows what he's selling? I know they are probably too small to be able to become sponsors of OGF, but can we help who we love?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

KaGee said:


> Ya, ya, ya... we get it. Is he paying you guys to post a weekly thread or what?


Every baitshop around needs a little shot in the arm sometimes... too many people head to those giant stores like BPS in Rossford to get their stuff.
Marks is small and customer friendly... local people love it and can't help but talk about it after they have been there... that's why it gets talked about a lot.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Where is Marks?? I love buying form the mom and pop stores that haven't been closed by the Malls, WM, Cabelas, BP and other big chain stores and I don't mind driving. ;-)

Funny how one can find a great place to shop, tell others about it and someone gets their panties in a wad.

If it was a great movie or restaurant I'd bet there would be no negative comments at all, eh?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> I'm not sure if you fish hard water? But if you do and you spent 10 minutes in marks shop you would understand what all the fuss is about!


How in the world could you only spend TEN MINUTES in that place! I once stopped to "run in for some bait"(with my wife in the running car)! An hour later, and a threat of divorce!, I finally dragged myself away! By the way, anyone know how the bridge repair is going? Projections?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

It sounds like the bridge is going to be a couple more months.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The address is 7231 OH 14 in Ravenna


----------

